# Bees Cluster on Outside of Hive....????



## VirginiaMan (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi - On one of my hives for the past two mornings I have seen about 50-100 bees in a cluster at the hive handle just above the front entrance - It's about 50 degreesat the time I have seen this. Normal? I haven't gone inside beyond the top feeder for about 3 weeks - At that time one box was about 70% drawn and the other (top) was only about 10-20% drawn. They have been consuming a lot amount of sugar syrup (about a gallon every 3-4 days). Some feedback would be appreciated - Thank you.....Fred


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Bees often cluster on the hive. The warmer it is the more they go outside. 
http://bushfarms.com/beesfaqs.htm#bearding


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

I can't think of anything except the scent or odor of something is attracting them to that spot. Did you use Honey-B-Healthy in the syrup? Maybe a drip of syrup there. A scent of the queen there? It's amazing what they can smell.

Michael, it was 50 degrees F. at the time,..


----------



## vegasvalet (Jan 10, 2011)

I had a similar experience for the past two day, I finally decided to remove the bottom board (screen in place) and take out the entrance reducer and it seems to have made the girls happy and did the trick.


----------

